# 55 Gal Low Tech



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

You might think of buying potassium nitrate(KNO3) Rex Grigg's and Seachem Flourish excel at Pet Place​


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Your tank is looking good!


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

I like your tank alot! Do you mind 2 questions, as I have a 55 gallon that I am setting up as low tech.

1 - What light exactly did you buy (brand and model)?
2 - What kind of fertilizer are you using?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Yassmeena said:


> I have a 55 gallon that I am setting up as low tech.
> 
> 1 - What light exactly did you buy (brand and model)?
> 2 - What kind of fertilizer are you using?


Check out Trallen44's tank. It is a 55 gallon tank

*
*
*
*


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

Yassmeena said:


> I like your tank alot! Do you mind 2 questions, as I have a 55 gallon that I am setting up as low tech.
> 
> 1 - What light exactly did you buy (brand and model)?
> 2 - What kind of fertilizer are you using?


 
The fixture is by lights of america you will find them in the lighting dept at walmart. designed for 2 T-12 bulbs, i used 6500k bulbs, as i recall the total cost was just over $28.00. These units have the power cord exiting the top, they are UL approved and have a grounded cord.
These where bught originally for my garage, i originally planned on installing 8 fixtures, I found 6 where enough so i had this one as a spare, 8th one will be used over my work bench. And Yes the garage is VERY well lit.

NOTE: THEY ARE NOT DESIGNED FOR WET ENVIROMENTS.
but then again if you look at most aquarium hood light assemblies neither are they.

Also note since i got these tanks, Home Depot has a few Very nice light fixtures they sell 1 in Chrome diamond plate, 1 in Black Chrome, and 1 in semi polished aluminum, these are T8 units ( better light output ) and run anywheres from $25.00 to $44.00. They also sell T* 4' bulbs in the 6500k ranges for $6.00 (approx) per pair.

If yu are semi accomplished HD also sells the Bi-Pin endcaps surface or face mount, for 3.95 /pr and electronic Ballasts 2 bulb variaty for $20.00 (approx) that way you can "roll your Own" similar to how i had to do my 50 corner.


Fert is SeaChem Flourish, and dosing with SeaChem Excel
Water Tests on Friday BTW shows Nitrates back up to 5.0 ppm and i can see the results in the plants already.
Am toying with shutting down one bio wheel in the Filter.

Am also toying with some new software to track tank parameters, and fish
compatability, might actually have an initial working version with in the next week or so.


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

Hilde said:


> You might think of buying potassium nitrate(KNO3) Rex Grigg's and Seachem Flourish excel at Pet Place​


Yes KNO3 is exactly what i feel is needed, "Stump Killer" is the commercially avail product, but i have been unable to find any stump killer that will list it's ingredients.

had a lead on "Green Light" stump Killer at ACE, certified as 100% KNO3
but my local ACE does not carry that particular brand. so am going to have to research into finding another source, although i may not need it now, my Nitrates are climbing back up, i may shut down one of the Bio Wheels in my Emperor 400 to get an additional increase.

Seachem Flourish is already in use along with SeaChem Excel


----------



## darkcrisis (Jan 21, 2009)

x2 on the dry fets. The tank looks really nice, I will have to keep an eye on this thread.

------------------------------------------------
darkcrisis

55 gallon low-tech (unofficial journal): http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lo...questions.html

------------------------------------------------


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

darkcrisis said:


> x2 on the dry fets. The tank looks really nice, I will have to keep an eye on this thread.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> darkcrisis
> ...


 Ditto - it looks great!


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice tank. Love to see more of this tank.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Florida_Larry said:


> Yes KNO3 is exactly what i feel is needed, "Stump Killer" is the commercially avail product, but i have been unable to find any stump killer that will list it's ingredients.


I use spectracide stump remover, which I bought at Lowes.The MSDS (materials safety data sheet) for Spectracide(R) Stump Remover states that it is 100% Potassium Nitrate.


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

Hilde said:


> I use spectracide stump remover, which I bought at Lowes.The MSDS (materials safety data sheet) for Spectracide(R) Stump Remover states that it is 100% Potassium Nitrate.


very good, that is exactly the info i was in search of.
trying to locate the MSDS is not the easiest, should have just gone to wally world, i know they have it. lol but thanks takes some leg work out.

and Thanks for the comments Dark, Kolkri and Yassmena.

Just added 4 Tuxedo Tetra, and 3 small Angels today, and dosed 25ml of Leaf Zone in both Tanks, even though the 50g does not need it yet, i dosed it more as a control, it has the least light and greatest depth.
I have the highest hopes for this tank, but sure am liking how the 55 is turning out for sure.
Also made a rooky error in dosing to adjust my pH (7.6) before i knew i needed to adjust my GH ( 30+ ),Luckly i only dosed half the recommended amount, Also tested KH while i was at it, (6 deg) so it is not to bad, gonna have to deal with the GH though not sure how far i should drop it but am thinking somewheres in the mid-high teens very low 20's would seem to be a good overall target to hold to given the plant types i currently have.


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

ok either i have a faulty GH test kit or my water is harder than concrete
@ drop one test water turned a faint yellow, as more was added the water became progressivly more red ( test kit says count till test water goes from red to Green ) i stopped at 50 drops into 5ml, the sample is simply not changing. i cannot believe my water is that hard ( city ).
im more thinking there is an issue with the test kit, although it did test right up on KH @ 6dkh, pretty much right where i would expect to see it.
i also tried testing straight Tap water into 2.5 ml i stopped @ 30 drops no change,just got more and more red and first drop was definatly yellow in color.
so either the instructions are wrong and it should go green to red, then i would have a GH of 0
and even the tap water would be 0, so not entirely buying that.


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

as of 3/26/09










nutrients issues seem to be much improved, the Leaf Zone seems to have made a noticable impact coupled with the nitrate increases i have gotten by adding close to 12" of fish to the bio load over a 2 week span, and cleaning off one bio wheel. I expect to see the nitrates drop pretty sharply again as the bio filters catch up, and hopefully the leaf zone will compensate.

due to the sudden upshot in growth i have transplanted the few clippings into the new 50g corner.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

That is looking really good! Just takes a little more time with our low tech tanks to fill in.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey it's really coming along!

Now if we can get our next SW Florida meeting going, I bet we could pack your new corner tank with tons of new plants... :fish:


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Mar 29, 2009)

Tank looks great im envious. Ill be starting a journal on my 75 gallon planted low tech discus tank once i decide on a good light fixture, and weather or not uv sterilizer would help with algea if i do a little to much light for the low tech bracket. Anyways you can respond on my thread if ya want. Good luck with the 55g. it really is very peacefull looking


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Florida_Larry said:


> ok either i have a faulty GH test kit or my water is harder than concrete
> @ drop one test water turned a faint yellow, as more was added the water became progressivly more red ( test kit says count till test water goes from red to Green ) i stopped at 50 drops into 5ml, the sample is simply not changing. i cannot believe my water is that hard ( city ).
> im more thinking there is an issue with the test kit, although it did test right up on KH @ 6dkh, pretty much right where i would expect to see it.
> i also tried testing straight Tap water into 2.5 ml i stopped @ 30 drops no change,just got more and more red and first drop was definatly yellow in color.
> ...


Tanks looking good! Did figure out the concrete question? My water is a rock straight out of the ground! RO used now to fix mine. 55g low tech 5dGH, 2dKH, ph 6.8, temp 80f dosing along with the other two tanks and watching.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

You can lower your gh naturally using sphagnum moss. You can put some in your filter or in a bag, from pet store, in your tank. It may change the color of the tank so you may not want to use in on a permanent basis.

The KNO3 has to be diluted before you dose or you can kill some fish. You can find info on making the solution at Rex Griggs site. He has a lot of info on ferts thus I recommend him to newbies. He is slower but cheaper than the others that sell ferts. Also found info that you have to increase the nitrates gradually or it will be toxic to fish.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Now if we can get our next SW Florida meeting going.


Where will it be? I will be in St Petersburg Fla. in May.


----------



## Katydid (Apr 2, 2009)

Wowweee Larry that is a gorgeous tank. I especially like the three taller plants. I admit to being a bit jealous. but not so much because I get to start my own in a week or so!!!!


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

wkndracer said:


> Tanks looking good! Did figure out the concrete question? My water is a rock straight out of the ground! RO used now to fix mine. 55g low tech 5dGH, 2dKH, ph 6.8, temp 80f dosing along with the other two tanks and watching.


Yep, as Hilde points out, Spaghnum Moss or RO water.

ON a side note i have been dosing with Leaf Zone ( 25ml/wk) and all my nutrient defiencies seems to have gone completely away, growth rate is back where i would expect it to be. Enough so that next week i expect a decent trimming will be in need, so am assuming the excessive GH is having no real effect on the plants, and i have observed no real issues with the fish. I did just add 4 cardinal Tetra's, and 3 Oto's this week ( acclimate them in the 55 until the 50 needs them which should be in around a week or so) and will relocated the Penquin Tetra's around the same time.

I think it is time to start getting serious about the fish in the 55.
am after a trio of Bosmani Rainbows currently.



> KatydidWowweee Larry that is a gorgeous tank. I especially like the three taller plants. I admit to being a bit jealous. but not so much because I get to start my own in a week or so!!!!


we expect to see pics here ASAP of your setup. I am afraid by next week they will not be so tall ( marked for Trimming and props to the 50 ), But they will grow back. Like you i like how they just kinda pop up out of the lower growth, The penny wort is coming along nicely as well in both tanks, have kinda gotten to like it's floating free form nature.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

as of 4-13-09 55 gal.










and the 50gal


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

The 55 is looking great and filling in good and it looks like you are working on filling in the 50. Looking great!!


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

been a while since i posted any picts.

As of 7-15-09
original 2*40w T-12 shoplight replaced with a 2*32w T-8 shop light --- cost: 16.95 from Home Depot a real shame it is discontinued, it is a real nice light










Oh yeah i also added some "Lunar" lighting. 2 White LED's @ 4.5vdc, gives off a real nice Moonlight effect, Comes on @ 11:30pm til 6:00am

not sure how to photograph that though, will continue trying differant techniques.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Another good looking 55 gal aquarium. Keep us updated as it matures! 
md


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Really looking great!!!! Glad you updated the pics. How is the 50 coming along?


----------

